# Low CRS score can qualify too ?



## mfaizan.shaikh (May 28, 2018)

Hi, I have 370 CRS score. do i still have any possibility of qualifying for express entry ?

I read that low score people still have some chance if they get any state/province invitation ? In that case how to get state invitation ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

mfaizan.shaikh said:


> Hi, I have 370 CRS score. do i still have any possibility of qualifying for express entry ?
> 
> I read that low score people still have some chance if they get any state/province invitation ? In that case how to get state invitation ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



State/province invitation? Canada does not have states. Shouldn't you know some basic facts about a country that you are trying to emigrate to?


----------



## mfaizan.shaikh (May 28, 2018)

colchar said:


> State/province invitation? Canada does not have states. Shouldn't you know some basic facts about a country that you are trying to emigrate to?


Your response is rude and not helpful at all. It does not answer any of my questions. Keep your low life criticism to yourself. thank you.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

mfaizan.shaikh said:


> Your response is rude and not helpful at all.


It was not rude, it was factual. You do not know the first thing about Canada so it is reasonable to ask why you want to emigrate here. Are you just trying to get out of your home country?




> It does not answer any of my questions.


No it doesn't. But your questions are putting the cart before the horse. Learn something about the country you are seeking to emigrate to before worrying about whether you will be accepted or not.





> Keep your low life criticism to yourself. thank you.



Wind your neck in Skippy. Here's a hint - attitudes like yours aren't appreciated here.


----------



## Priyanka261 (Apr 13, 2015)

colchar said:


> It was not rude, it was factual. You do not know the first thing about Canada so it is reasonable to ask why you want to emigrate here. Are you just trying to get out of your home country?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so according to you, you should get an award for your attitude, hopeless. if you dont want to tell anything, no one is forcing you to reply here with such a pathetic attitude.


----------



## broonie84 (Jun 12, 2016)

colchar said:


> It was not rude, it was factual. You do not know the first thing about Canada so it is reasonable to ask why you want to emigrate here. Are you just trying to get out of your home country?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@Colchar, I’ve been a long time reader of these forums, and have myself asked questions and read multiple responses from yourself and often found you negative in your responses, regardless if the OP has any first knowledge of Canada. 

I live here in Canada coming from the UK via Australia, and i can tell you, as I’m sure you are aware, Canada is full of multi cultural people, and if someone told me they had recently visited the state of Ontario instead of the province of Ontario I wouldn’t give the slightest of poops! 

To the OP, since Colchar is useless or easily offended and is a keyboard warrior it’s unlikely you will receive an invite with a score in the 300’s. however if you are lucky enough to receive a PNP nomination and accept it and follow the process you will most likely be invited for express entry after the nominating PNP updates your profile. 

I maybe wrong but you can apply directly to the state, oh poop i mean the province you wish to reside in and apply directly to them it’s a substantial cost but if you meet their requirements it will most definitely allow you to emigrate to Canada quicker and easier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

broonie84 said:


> @Colchar, I’ve been a long time reader of these forums, and have myself asked questions and read multiple responses from yourself and often found you negative in your responses, regardless if the OP has any first knowledge of Canada.
> 
> I live here in Canada coming from the UK via Australia, and i can tell you, as I’m sure you are aware, Canada is full of multi cultural people, and if someone told me they had recently visited the state of Ontario instead of the province of Ontario I wouldn’t give the slightest of poops!


That's nice. The fact is that Canada does not have states, and I am not the only one here who points that out (even one of the mods does this). Someone seeking to emigrate to a country should learn some basic facts about it first, doing so is only common sense.




> To the OP, since Colchar is useless or easily offended and is a keyboard warrior


Get over yourself Skippy.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Priyanka261 said:


> so according to you, you should get an award for your attitude, hopeless. if you dont want to tell anything, no one is forcing you to reply here with such a pathetic attitude.


Can you say that again, but in English this time?


----------



## unitedred (Jan 18, 2019)

mfaizan.shaikh said:


> Hi, I have 370 CRS score. do i still have any possibility of qualifying for express entry ?
> 
> I read that low score people still have some chance if they get any state/province invitation ? In that case how to get state invitation ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi
unfortunately in this forum instead of replying for help
dears put energy , give a enough time , typing and so many things to send a one post BUT NOT try to answer they attempt to caviling (fuss ) you anyway
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
if someone don't know conduct him to right way !!!:rant:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
see this link : https://www.canada.ca/en/immigration-refugees-citizenship/services/immigrate-canada/express-entry/submit-profile/rounds-invitations.html
last draw was 463 ....if you want to apply under Express you need to increase by education level , language,second language ....
but PNP program like french skill worker which has not been mentioned minimum CRS check link : https://www.ontario.ca/page/oinp-express-entry-notifications-interest
with all programs you see there are CRS score front of it but for french skill worker NOT
however 1 months ago i calculate that requirement from Ontario (please dig into deeper and discover from what they have told) 
CLB 7 french + min CLB 6 English + 1 year at least 
ok i calculated this one by choosing English as first and one time more second
not even exceeded more than 400 .....
so my imagination is French skill worker ontario Yes possible
Tech draw NO range has been something between 440 to 460
feel free to ask any query


----------

